# Протрузия L4-L5



## Vaaasyaaa (4 Июн 2014)

Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, с чего начать лечение.

Мне 25 лет.

Где-то три недели назад появилось ощущении холода в половом члене, упала его чувствительность. Пропали утренние стояки. Заметил, что если долго лежать на левом боку, онемении пропадает, но при ходьбе и сидя опять появляется.

Покалывает в ногах, после бега - ноги становятся ватными.

Сделал МРТ поясничного отдела.

В заключении к МРТ написано:

Физиологоческий поясничный лордоз сглажен.
Высота поясничный позвонков не изменена, контуры L2-S1 деформированы за счет краевых деликатных остеофитов.
Высота и интенсивность MP-сигнала по Т2-ВИ от межпозвонковых дисков поясничных позвонков умеренно снижена (проявление дигетратации). Дугоотросточные сочленения не изменены.
По смежным замыкательным пластинам тел Th12-L3 позвонков определяются узуративные дефекты Шморля.
На уровне L1-L4 визуализируется проламбирование дисков до 0,15-0,2 см.
На уровне L4-L5 визуализируется диффузная протрузия до 0.3см, деформирующая дуральный мешок, просвет корешковых отверстий умеренно сужен, корешки интактны.

Позвоночный канал (ширина дурального мешка) сужен на уровне протрузии (до 1,2 см), на остальном протяжении в пределах нормы (до 1,5см на уровне тела L3 позвонка).

Заключение - Мр-картина дегенеративно-дистрофических  изменений пояснично-кресцового отделов позвоночника. Протрузии дисков на уровне L4-L5.


Пожалуйста, помогите советом:

1. у меня стеноз???

2. если вылечить протрузии, стеноз пройдет?

3.онемения - из-за протрузии?

4. как лечить??


----------



## La murr (4 Июн 2014)

*Vaaasyaaa*, здравствуйте!
Врачи ответят Вам при первой же возможности.

В каком регионе Вы проживаете?


----------



## Vaaasyaaa (4 Июн 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Vaaasyaaa*, здравствуйте!
> Врачи ответят Вам при первой же возможности.
> 
> В каком регионе Вы проживаете?


Кемерово


----------



## Vaaasyaaa (4 Июн 2014)

up (так можно делать на данном форуме?)


----------



## La murr (4 Июн 2014)

Vaaasyaaa написал(а):


> up (так можно делать на данном форуме?)


Не поняла Вашего вопроса...


----------



## Vaaasyaaa (4 Июн 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Не поняла Вашего вопроса...


можно ли поднимать свою тему вверх путем таких фраз?)))


----------



## La murr (4 Июн 2014)

Vaaasyaaa написал(а):


> ...можно ли поднимать свою тему вверх путем таких фраз?)))


Не стоит. У нас это не принято и не приветствуется.
Форум - это не место постоянной работы специалистов. Врачи отвечают по мере возможности - при наличии свободного времени и желания. Вы можете обратить внимание консультантов форума, оставив комментарии на страницах их профилей. Не забудьте дать ссылку на свою тему.


----------

